# Bailey Put-in Reminder



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

all good points.
i know that seal launching in there has become popular... (guilty myself on that one)

also remember to support the local shops... that really does help.


----------



## BDPADDLE (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks for the reminder! I thought BaileyFest came early yesterday.

The bathrooms were open when we got there around 11:30. That was the first time I've seen them open this year. Hopefully they will stay open going forward with all of the boater traffic.


----------

